# Where to find a used show harness?



## White Socks Miniature (Oct 26, 2012)

I am trying to find a used or new show harness for a 48-50" ASPR pony. $1000 or under.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 26, 2012)

Ozark mountain has two or three choices in that price range

www.minitack.com


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 26, 2012)

Try Herron Tack also. They show minis, Shetlands and Hackneys, etc. and carry tack and more for all the mini/pony breeds.


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd also keep my eye on the sales board right here. That's where I bought my gorgeous, like new Lutke a few years back


----------



## muffntuf (Oct 28, 2012)

Not many people let go of their show harnesses. Mike Herron has good harnesses - the entry level is around $850 which shows nicely in the ring. What division are you showing in - that might help us.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 29, 2012)

If you watch the auction page, I think its called the E barn or something like that here on LB, every once in a while a nice show harness is listed. Usually mini size, but you never know. I remember a couple months ago 2 lightly used Lutke harnesses were listed with low reserves, for what they were.


----------



## Jill (Oct 29, 2012)

muffntuf said:


> Not many people let go of their show harnesses.


That's why if / when you see one, you've got to be fast off the dime.


----------

